# WMA maps



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

I've loved duck hunting all my life. unfortunately i am now to the age that i just can't, or don't want to make those long hikes packing all that gear. i have a canoe, and would like to use it to get out to some hunting. but, where to start? of course i can find the WMA's, but after that what. no idea which way to go from the parking lots. Does anyone know of some good maps of the WMA's. i find that the ones i have seen are pretty much useless, as far as knowing where there are ponds etc. deep enough for the canoe, and maybe occasionally a small outboard.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Down load goggle earth onto your computer then pull up whatever WMA you want to look at, it's better than a map, its a picture.


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah the maps suck and conditions change from week to week. As much as I hate to say it, you need to get a person of the younger generation to do some scouting.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree that conditions change, so you will want to try and get an idea of where the deep water lies so you know where you can travel and then use Google Earth to get a general idea of the area you are wanting to hunt.

I don't think that's the advice you wanted to hear though.


----------

